# PLEEEAASSEEEE HELLLLP: graphtec ce5000 60 can't create cut line in illustrator cs3



## dynamicdesynz (Feb 17, 2008)

OK. Chani has been wonderful at helping me setup my new (2 week ago) CE5000-60. I love the cutter but I have yet to cut out one of my designs yet. The problem that I am having is in Illustrator and Cut Master. Once I am done with the design, I am supposed to use the path tool to make a cut outline. That works fine. The issue is that in illustrator cs2, once the outline is created, the inside achor marks are deselected automatically, leaving just the outline, which you can then duplicate that selection onto another layer to create your cut lines. I have CS3 and once the outline is made, the inside anchor are still selected. I am not able to duplicate just the outline, therefore I cannot create a cut line. I dont know how to use corel, but I just got it, and I am STUCK NOW. ANY HELP WILL BE GREATELY APPRECIATED.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi Terrence,

I'm not 100% sure what you mean by inside anchor points...(it's been a while since I've designed in Illustrator, and I'm used to Corel's terminology now.  ).

Let me see...you want JUST the outside? (sorry, just woke up.  )

Have you tried breaking your paths apart (or ungrouping?) so you can delete anything you don't want (after duplicating them onto another layer)?


----------



## dynamicdesynz (Feb 17, 2008)

hi chani I am just trying to get this thing to cut out my desings. I watched the graphtec video and it said I need to create a. It line first. I just want to cut around the dewing and areas inside the graphic ( white areas mainly ). I do slot of spot designs (different parts of the design on different places in the shirt, luke letters or numbers scattered). Almost like your stars that you cut out. This is what I want to do.


----------



## SPITTLES (Jul 30, 2008)

dynamicdesynz said:


> hi chani I am just trying to get this thing to cut out my desings. I watched the graphtec video and it said I need to create a. It line first. I just want to cut around the dewing and areas inside the graphic ( white areas mainly ). I do slot of spot designs (different parts of the design on different places in the shirt, luke letters or numbers scattered). Almost like your stars that you cut out. This is what I want to do.


are you trying to cut directly from illustrator? or are you importing into your cutting software and cutting from there?


----------



## SPITTLES (Jul 30, 2008)

Been a while, but i think when i used to cut straight from coreldraw, all i had to do is take any object and give it a .001 hairline outline, then remove fills and it was ready to go, but im not sure if that would be the same for AI... also i think if you're doing freehand artwork, it should be the same as long as the line thickness is at .001, also i think all your paths must be closed

however if you have any type of sign software, you should be able to import any compatible vector image, such as a .ai or .eps file, with or without fills, and it should automatically cut just the outline

one more thing, when i was using coreldraw w/ my graphtec, there were a couple of different cutting modes that the machine uses to interpret the data from the PC, and it had to be on a certain one in order to cut using corel, you should find all that information either in the user manual, or by just by typing something in google like "cutting from adobe illustrator graphtec ce5000-60" or something similar


----------



## dynamicdesynz (Feb 17, 2008)

SPITTLES said:


> Been a while, but i think when i used to cut straight from coreldraw, all i had to do is take any object and give it a .001 hairline outline, then remove fills and it was ready to go, but im not sure if that would be the same for AI... also i think if you're doing freehand artwork, it should be the same as long as the line thickness is at .001, also i think all your paths must be closed
> 
> however if you have any type of sign software, you should be able to import any compatible vector image, such as a .ai or .eps file, with or without fills, and it should automatically cut just the outline
> 
> one more thing, when i was using coreldraw w/ my graphtec, there were a couple of different cutting modes that the machine uses to interpret the data from the PC, and it had to be on a certain one in order to cut using corel, you should find all that information either in the user manual, or by just by typing something in google like "cutting from adobe illustrator graphtec ce5000-60" or something similar


Hi thanks for the info. I am using illustrator cs3. It allows me to make the outline but it keeps the fill selected. I can't deselect it and this is my delima.


----------



## katchkillah123 (Jan 4, 2008)

hmmm i'm using cs3 with no problems, but i'm getting a hard time understanding your problem. are there multiple colors like rgb 0/0/0 and rgb 100/100/100? are you using the the plugin cutting master 2? i know i had to upgrade when i upgraded cs3.


----------



## katchkillah123 (Jan 4, 2008)

ok try reading again to understand better. did you try using the direct selection tool (hit the "a" key) and just select the outline you need to cut?


----------



## dynamicdesynz (Feb 17, 2008)

katchkillah123 said:


> ok try reading again to understand better. did you try using the direct selection tool (hit the "a" key) and just select the outline you need to cut?


hi and thanks for the help. This is one of the images I am trying to cut out. If it is not asking too much, could you PLEASE give me detailed instruction on how you set up your art in illustrator for cutting and how to send it to the ce 5000 from illustrator. I dont know settings I should use in cut master II and when I send it to the cutter it tells me to movr the pen over to the mark and click origin. What does this mean. I do it and it starts reading the regs maks but I always get an error. Chani told me to use 30 pressure when cutting Jet Pro and set the blade to about the thickness of a credit card. I am doing all of this but it wont let me cut.


----------



## recrisp (Oct 25, 2007)

Terrence,

I am not 100% sure this is what you need top help you, or, if you still need help, but go here and read this, it helped me.
*http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t43266.html*

The guy named Adamnsmith in the thread was really helpful to me, he explained my problem, and I was set, but that was a while ago, I don't know if he's around.
Anyway, read his tread, and see his diagram he made about the rollers, maybe that is part of what you are needing.
To be honest, I didn't understand some of what you were saying, so if you read the link's information, maybe that'll explain it.

Just a thought, maybe it's not, but it won't hurt to check it out. 

Randy


----------



## katchkillah123 (Jan 4, 2008)

i getting more confused. what material are you cutting?


----------



## dynamicdesynz (Feb 17, 2008)

katchkillah123 said:


> i getting more confused. what material are you cutting?


JPSS. Ok the problem that I am having is that after I create my design, I cant get the CE 5000 to cut it. I watched the videos on the Graphtec Website and it said I should create a Cut layer using illustrator. I use CS3 and when I do this using the Path offset feature in Illustrator as shown on the video, I can't send the outline to a separate layer. I think this is Illustrator CS3's doing. In CS2 when you create an outline using the path offset, it would only select the outline, thus allowing you the ability to send it to a separate layer. 

If I follow the Graphtec Video, I can't get it to cut.


----------



## katchkillah123 (Jan 4, 2008)

did you get the latest update for cs3?


----------



## katchkillah123 (Jan 4, 2008)

i can't remember but i know i had problems when i upgraded to cs3 awhile back but can't remember the error. and at the time they were in the process of upgrading that plugin. and i upgraded to it and it worked fine.


----------



## Key (May 23, 2008)

Go up to Youtube there's a video Ryonet I believe that's alot better than Graphtec video and I also did one to using the Robomaster software. here's the links
Here's the link to my video showing how to a contour cut please excuse but I did the video in like a couple of mins. on short notice [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxPbc5uBy9g[/media]
Here's another one by Speciality Graphics YouTube - specialtygraphics's Channel


----------

